# Dryer Sounds Strange, Smells Strange



## ff18wife (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a funny feeling my dryer is on it's last cycles.  For the past few months, and I've been hanging clothes because of this, my dryer has been acting funky.  First, it started with being a little hard to start...like I had to hold the button a few seconds longer to get it to start.  Now, when I open it, I get a rubber burning type smell.  I ran it the other day for 1 small load of jeans and it just sounded horrible while it was running.

Hubby thinks a belt needs replacing...I'm leaning towards the motor is seizing or burning up or whatever it is that dryer motors do when they die.  I have an opportunity to grab an electric dryer for free and need to decide soon.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome FF18Wife:
Grab the new one while the price is low! You can't beat that deal.
Glenn


----------



## ff18wife (Jun 16, 2008)

Glenn...
Thanks for the welcome!  I just may do that...I've been "dealing" with the dryer being tempermental since about January...enough is enough.  I need to get more than one load a day done.
Denise


----------



## Charlie (Jun 17, 2008)

I can sympathize with having a temperamental dryer. My current one is a little older and if you set the temperature past medium then you will burn up your clothes.

I agree that if you have the opportunity and ability to get a new dryer then you should probably go ahead and get it. The price is right!!

In regards to checking your existing model though, it is usually fairly easy to check the belt. Most have a small panel that you can unscrew and from there and can check the condition and tightness of the belt. 

Changing the belt can be a little more complicated though, because in most cases the belt is wrapped around the drying chamber which means you will likely have to take the top and sides off of your dryer. Still a belt is less expensive then a new dryer and it is usually something that can be done without calling a service man.

I would check the condition of the belt, but given the symptoms you described, it does kind of sound like you might have a malfunctioning motor.


----------



## ff18wife (Jun 17, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I can sympathize with having a temperamental dryer. My current one is a little older and if you set the temperature past medium then you will burn up your clothes.
> 
> I agree that if you have the opportunity and ability to get a new dryer then you should probably go ahead and get it. The price is right!!
> 
> ...




Charlie...thanks for your response.

Does anyone know if there are any sites around that have online repair manuals for free?  like in PDF format?  Hubby said if he had one, it would be easier for him to tinker and maybe fix....although I think I still may go the free route... thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Charlie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here is one that shows how to replace a belt. Your dryer is probably a little different, but the concept is the same.

http://repair2000.com/wpoolbelt.htm

This next one has some information about replacing the motor and other issues.

http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-repair-a-dryer3.htm


----------



## voodoochild76686 (Jul 10, 2008)

Its tough to tell what the problem is from your description, your best bet is to just get in their and check it out.  A good resource for this will be http://www.apwagner.com .  They have a repair center that gives you tips, and a break down of the appliance, plus if you do find whats wrong you can probably find the exact part you need there.  

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## COMP (Jul 30, 2008)

any updates ??


----------



## ff18wife (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi guys...sorry for the delayed response.  We've now narrowed it down to possibly being the thermostat due to the fact that for a while it would run for about 20 mins at a time, then ten, now it won't turn on at all.  Just buzzes when you push the on button.

Now to figure out where we can get the part locally.  It is a Kenmore Series 80 Super Capacity Dryer w/propane conversion.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------

